# Jetta 2011 MK6 drums adjustment (drum shoes replacement)



## yeez (Jun 7, 2013)

Hello,

I recently changed my drum shoes, and while I had a bit of trouble replacing the drum (cover??) back, I did manage to put it back in place.

However, it seems that the MK6 drums do NOT have a drum adjuster. 

My wheels do not turn freely now. After a short 10 minutes drive, both my rear wheels where running hot. The drums themselves where burning hot.


Only related topic I was able to find is this:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6738082-2011-Jetta-Rear-Drum-Brake-Shoe-Issue

I have tried what the OP suggested, yet, just as in his case, it doesn't seem to solve the problem.

Any suggestions? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Drum brakes are usually self-adjusting. I doubt your MKVI does not have them. Are you sure you re-installed the spring mechanism and such correctly?


----------



## yeez (Jun 7, 2013)

OddJobb said:


> Drum brakes are usually self-adjusting. I doubt your MKVI does not have them. Are you sure you re-installed the spring mechanism and such correctly?


Thanks for the input! :wave:

Older models usually have a small adjuster on the brake cylinder that you unscrew in order to make room for the new shoes. MKVI however does not seem to have option.

I imagined it must be either automatically or a reset somehow? I'll try and get ahold of a Vagcom, maybe I'll run into some option to readjust them?

I'm pretty sure I re-installed the springs correctly... even took one side apart a second time to make sure everything was in place.


I'd hate to spam, but you think I'll have better luck with my problem in the MKVI forum subsection? There have other people who changed their drum shoes... :banghead:


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Drum brakes cannot be adjusted via VCDS. All the drum brakes I have worked on have nothing but the bleeder screw attached to the wheel cylinder. The adjustment mechanism is a metal wedge shaped piece connected to the push rod assembly. It is very easy to re-install this piece incorrectly. The following is for a MKIII, but should be almost identical to drum brakes used on other VWs.

http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/reardrum/


----------



## yeez (Jun 7, 2013)

OddJobb said:


> The following is for a MKIII, but should be almost identical to drum brakes used on other VWs.
> 
> http://faculty.ccp.edu/faculty/dreed/Campingart/jettatech/reardrum/


Great URL, thanks! Explains it quite clearly, and indeed, they're 99% identical to my 2011 Jetta.



OddJobb said:


> The adjustment mechanism is a metal wedge shaped piece connected to the push rod assembly. It is very easy to re-install this piece incorrectly.


Can't say I paid any particular attention to the metal wedge piece. I'll take it apart on both sides Monday afternoon just to make sure they're installed correctly.


Thanks for the help OddJobb . This is actually my first time working on drum brakes. Gotta say, they're a bit more complex than regular disc brakes


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Agreed. That is why I converted my MKIII rear brakes to disc. You can probably do that too.

Sent from my HTC stone tablet and chisel.


----------

